# "NEW" truck



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

This purchase has been 4 months in the making. Put $ down on it back in december. I cannot even begin to describe how clean it is.

2000 F450 7.3L 4x4 - 84,600 miles

now for the "before" pictures


















Upgraded the grill today. Have 2007 lights for it but need upgraded wireharness. Have a long list of small yet noticeable changes/upgrades I will be doing to this truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy clean! Beautiful truck, I'd drive it, even though its a Ford.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Love those 7.3's! can't wait to see what the rest of it looks like!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks awesome did you need to cut the bumper??


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost forgot, plow?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats - that is super clean! I like the updated grille!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome truck man, congrats. Now just swap a cummins in it when that 7.3 blows and you will be all set.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1627019 said:


> Awesome truck man, congrats. Now just swap a cummins in it when that 7.3 blows and you will be all set.


I don't put much mileage on my work "only" trucks. It should last me a loooong time before the motor blows. And with my projection #s + my own personal tendencies by 150k it will be gone for a newer truck. Still 100k before needing a rebuild from what I have seen on these trucks

as far as plows go I have a 8' pro plus w/ wings i might put on. would prefer a wideout or 9'6" mvp w/ wings. have to see how summer plays out & our snow contracts for 2013-14.

few things that will be on truck by end of month; rear wheel mud covers & whelen 500 series LEDs


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought you bought that truck months ago? Dint you post pics awhile back of it?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

newhere;1627048 said:


> I thought you bought that truck months ago? Dint you post pics awhile back of it?


I dropped 5 stacks on it months ago. The guy was having a new floor put on it + I was in no rush to drop the rest & it was sitting in his heated garage all winter so I met him in CT and made the final purchase of it today.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats on a beautiful truck, clean is not the word for that engine bay. I have a 99 7.3 with 345,xxx on the clock all stock, the 7.3 doesn't know the meaning of the word "blow up" lol. plus dump/ work trucks usually don't rack up the miles since its mostly used locally. Did you get the precut grill or did you mod it yourself?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice clean truck good luck with it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Shes gonna be a plowing beast


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks sweet, i did that same upgrade to my 99 F350 with the new lights, if you dont have the lights yet go onto ebay you can get the new headlights with the wiring harness for 300 bucks. The wiring harnesses's seperate are ridiculous expensive.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought the pre-cut grill. No sure if I am going to tackle the headlights by cutting or buying a new headlight bracket. I have a pair of harley davidson lights which will set it off nicely.

I found wireharness for $100 on ebay & the headlight holder is about the same.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

how long till you put it up for sale? i give it until mid summer!!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

newhere;1627359 said:


> how long till you put it up for sale? i give it until mid summer!!!


i kept the old brickman truck longer then that


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice 7.3 F-450. What are your plans for it in the Summer?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome dude!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice truck, keep the pic's coming !


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

The truck is perfect for me. I can keep it built up like this, strip it to a landscape body & then completely take it down to a flatbed.

the truck will do anything from pull a chipper, landscape trailer, haul mulch, just about anything landscape/tree related.

I will post some more photos tomorrow. Truck is unbelieveably clean.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

That truck is sweet. That 7.3 will last a long time!!! That truck is perfect for plowing and leaf cleanups not to mention aton of other things. Im jealous! Congrats


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

EGLC;1627354 said:


> I bought the pre-cut grill. No sure if I am going to tackle the headlights by cutting or buying a new headlight bracket. I have a pair of harley davidson lights which will set it off nicely.
> 
> I found wireharness for $100 on ebay & the headlight holder is about the same.


i just cut mine instead of getting the new bracket, i got the pre cut grill as well. Thumbs Up


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

sparksrides;1627056 said:


> the 7.3 doesn't know the meaning of the word "blow up" lol.


Mine must have missed the memo! :laughing:










Seriously, that is a sweet CLEAN truck hope it works well for you.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a nice truck!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats a great body for a leaf vacuum


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you need a semi-matching 7.3 F350
Hmm


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What are you doing for fenders on it? I can't decide if I just want to spend the coin on the Minimizers or make them myself and save a few hundred bucks!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1627950 said:


> What are you doing for fenders on it? I can't decide if I just want to spend the coin on the Minimizers or make them myself and save a few hundred bucks!


I already have minimizers that I got locally cheap & bought the buyers mounting kit. Should be on by next week.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

MatthewG;1627782 said:


> Now you need a semi-matching 7.3 F350
> Hmm


I'll see you Friday


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow that is nice! I'm sure she will treat you well!! I love my 7.3!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet truck. How hard is it to turn from a landscape bed to a flat bed? Who manufacturers the body?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

definetly a two man job & depending if the bolts are rusty or not a few hour job


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

this makes for 7.3L #2....most of you shoukd recognize it!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

thats a clean rig...
did you just buy that truck in your last post? hes a member on here, right?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice man!!! Matt's truck is real clean.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hm. That 350 looks familiar, can't say where I've seen it before. Thumbs Up


They both look great, good luck with them.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

What was Matt asking for the truck? Did you plow with tank, light, plow, spreader??


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I did purchase Matt's truck. I only had him include the plow wiring. I run western plows & will put a MVP on it. 

Both trucks, as the season progresses & money flows in will be decked out. These are trucks I have been working "up to". They might be "older" but are MUCH cleaner then many newer trucks I have looked at.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a matching pair of 7.3's. do you still have the dodge, brickman truck, and GMC? Looks good Jared


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Good for you Jared, stick with what works for you.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Matching fleets make it nice to have one parts pile like filters, oil, and misc stuff. Nice trucks!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

the dodge & brickman f450 are sold. 

glad to have matching 7.3ls that are in immaculate shape. still have the GMC and will keep it another season. right now focus is to bankroll, buy a skid steer & a few other purchases. Will see how the year plays out.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Getting rid of any blowers this year? I kick myself everyday for not buying that BR600 you had last year....


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

How many miles on the pick up 7.3?


----------

